
Darpa is working on a “one-way” biodegradable cardboard delivery drone - curtis
http://newatlas.com/cardboard-delivery-drone/47419/
======
anotheryou
Why biodegradable? I mean it's nice, but it's not supposed to go down in the
woods and not to be found.

I guess making it cheap is the real reason for for paper. Though the expensive
part is allways the motor and electronics anyways...

